# MAC OS9 / Meteor



## Jean Luc (31 Mai 2000)

L'excellent logiciel Météor, acheté par Sage pour être arrêté, ne connaît
pas Mac OS 9, considérant qu'il s'agit d'une ancienne version system.
Avez-vous une solution ?

Jean Luc
jlc@score-conseils.fr



------------------
Jean Luc


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2000)

certaine fonctions etaient deja innexploitables en 8.6, et la solution consiste à rester en 8.5.1
salutations


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2000)

salut,
si tu as trouvé une solution depuis ton precedent message, n'hesites pas à m'en faire part.
a+


----------



## Jean Luc (26 Juin 2000)

Salut ficelle
toujours pas de solution pour exploiter Météor en Mas OS 9
Je cherche


------------------
Jean Luc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2000)

Salut, 

La seule solution consisterait à contacter le developpeur de ce génial logiciel, de lui demander le code source, de corriger le bogue et enfin de recompiler le tout.
Malheureusement, ce Monsieur est introuvable...

Bon courage. 

Pour ma part, tant pis, j'utilise le logiciel de Sage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2001)

je posséde une version meteor qui fonctionne parfaitement sous OS
je peux vous l'envoyer
par contre, ma version réseau ne fonctionne pas
a +
claude


----------



## roro (10 Juin 2001)

la fonction recherche est plus en plus utilisée


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2001)

salut esteou...
sympa de nous ressortir un sujet vieux d'une année !
la version que tu proposes est celle de ma homepage ?
dans ce cas, c'est jean-luc, ici present, qui me l'avait faite passer en juillet dernier ! encore merci, jean-luc !


----------

